# TTS Caliper label plates??



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Does anybody know whether you can get the TTS caliper plates without buying complete TTS calipers? Mine have faded and you can't really read the writing, its not dirt as i have tried to clean them several times...the paint has worn away probably from acidic wheel cleaners???
I was speaking to a guy down the Slough Audi parts dept on Saturday but he couldn't find them on his system...


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

.
Finally got hold of the part number *8J0615269* £36.35 exc VAT each


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, I asked last year and had the same amount of replies :roll:


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Have yours also faded?? 
I'm thinking of putting a coat of lacquer on the new ones to give them some more protection...


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Do these also fit the 2.0TFSI?

I only ask because if they do then i might get a set and have it painted and then put the Audi rings on it.....

PS. Try Tom @ Lincoln Audi parts dept. He might get you a discount.


----------



## MaXius (May 15, 2009)

Doubt it; TTS has bigger brakes, so I assume bigger calipers too.

An alternative to getting that part... sand it off and repaint, and get a the logo made up into a decal at a signage shop or something maybe.. I have the tts vector logo if you need it.

People do it all the time with their brembo logos when they repaint, you could get some ideas there.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

TTS breaks are bigger...

Yeah i did try repainting them but not much luck, the 'S' part is very intricate. If I had enough time i could do a better job, but as the logo plate is part of the spring I wouldn't want to drive my car without it whilst trying/waiting for the paint to dry....

What I though is that I'll buy two replacements, then i'll have more time to do a better job, I might then try to 'fit' the old refurbished ones to the rear calipers....


----------



## MaXius (May 15, 2009)

I meant repaint it blank, then put the new decal logo over top, then a layer of clear over the lot.


----------



## brad_TTS (Feb 3, 2010)

Dino_Donis said:


> .
> Finally got hold of the part number *8J0615269* £36.35 exc VAT each


How easy are these to fit? mine have faded somewhat, so for £36 each i would like to buy these. 
Any chance of a step by step guide if you haven't already fitted them?

I don't really fancy paying the dealers to fit them as they will probably sting me with labour costs?


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> How easy are these to fit? mine have faded somewhat, so for £36 each i would like to buy these.
> Any chance of a step by step guide if you haven't already fitted them?
> 
> I don't really fancy paying the dealers to fit them as they will probably sting me with labour costs?


I have taken mine off and put them on a few times...there's definitely a knack to it as it is a spring which is heavily loaded.

To get them off:-
Jack front up and remove the wheel.
You then need to lever the centre section of the plate out of its slot, then do the same on one of the ends, it will the spring out - get ready to catch it!

To refit:-
is a bit more tricky you need to bend the spring to get the centre section on the caliper but not all the way back in it's slot, then lever the end onto their seats, then push the whole thing back so it snaps into position...
Don't attempt to do it with your wheel on, you might get it off but you'll have trouble getting it on and risk damaging your wheel...

Give it a go, you will get the knack after a few goes....

If i have time i'll take some photos when i do mine...


----------



## brad_TTS (Feb 3, 2010)

Dino_Donis said:


> > How easy are these to fit? mine have faded somewhat, so for £36 each i would like to buy these.
> > Any chance of a step by step guide if you haven't already fitted them?
> >
> > I don't really fancy paying the dealers to fit them as they will probably sting me with labour costs?
> ...


Thanks that would be great if you could!


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

This post looks like a dead end now, did anyone post any pics of how to do this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just bought some black scirocco/golf R ones from eBay for £28 including postage. That's 2 for less than the price of one from Audi. R32/S3/TTS/Golf R/Scirocco R/Cupra R all use the same Caliper name plates.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

maxamus007 said:


> I just bought some black scirocco/golf R ones from eBay for £28 including postage. That's 2 for less than the price of one from Audi. R32/S3/TTS/Golf R/Scirocco R/Cupra R all use the same Caliper name plates.


Ive looked and looked... do you maybe have a link to the ones you bought?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

JETLAG said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought some black scirocco/golf R ones from eBay for £28 including postage. That's 2 for less than the price of one from Audi. R32/S3/TTS/Golf R/Scirocco R/Cupra R all use the same Caliper name plates.
> ...


You might like these @ £7.50?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-Brak...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item58955783a8


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

missile said:


> JETLAG said:
> 
> 
> > maxamus007 said:
> ...


Those decals are just _ok_ I suppose but not for me. I am having my calipers powder coated so that they look OEM and since I have the 3.2 which has the same brakes as the TTS then the name plates will fit.

The plan would be to change the TTS logo to a _*TTR*_ logo


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

why R when you have a std v6 :?


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> why R when you have a std v6 :?


Its a Roadster :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

JETLAG said:


> Those decals are just _ok_ I suppose but not for me. I am having my calipers powder coated so that they look OEM and since I have the 3.2 which has the same brakes as the TTS then the name plates will fit.
> 
> The plan would be to change the TTS logo to a _*TTR*_ logo


Will you be sticking the TTRS badges on too?

I can see the point of debadging a car to create a wolf sheep's clothing but a sheep in wolf's is so sad


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I got Scirocco R caliper plates for mine, they just have an R on them.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

conneem said:


> I got Scirocco R caliper plates for mine, they just have an R on them.


This is what I've done also.
Was gonner get an Audi "S" decal for the caliper name plates but decided against it.

The R ones will be better suited to your *R*oadster.

Here you go:









I got them 2nd hand on ebay but they look brand new. I gave them a coat of lacquer to protect them. You'll have to look on ebay to see if there are any more for sale. If not then you'll have to get them from VW. Its cheaper than getting the TTS ones from Audi.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

missile said:


> JETLAG said:
> 
> 
> > Those decals are just _ok_ I suppose but not for me. I am having my calipers powder coated so that they look OEM and since I have the 3.2 which has the same brakes as the TTS then the name plates will fit.
> ...


The "S" will be removed from the TTRS decal to make it a TTR... I am not copying any car or trying to be a different car, I am completing my TT the way it should have been done and calling it a TTR, taking the bits *I like *from the 2.0T, TTS and TTRS.... dont like it? Sue me :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We just laugh at the wanna be's, no plans to sue.... :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> We just laugh at the wanna be's, no plans to sue.... :wink:


Yeah...

It's not like someone lifting all Audi's pictures off the Internet and then sticking their own watermarks on them or anything.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are not pretending to be anything they are not.
Any I've picked up - if they had a logo on then they will still have a logo on, I'm not claiming anything but when info I've collated is used, people will know from where it came. Any info "I" post that's from others I always credit :roll:

However I will replace all images in the kb of such ownership with a "removed due to an arse called wja96" is that what you are asking for, then you can deal with the questions?

To the person that pm'd yesterday - you are so right!!!! :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> They are not pretending to be anything they are not.
> Any I've picked up - if they had a logo on then they will still have a logo on, I'm not claiming anything but when info I've collated is used, people will know from where it came. Any info "I" post that's from others I always credit :roll:
> 
> However I will replace all images in the kb of such ownership with a "removed due to an arse called wja96" is that what you are asking for, then you can deal with the questions?
> ...


Are you calling me an arse?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

maxamus007 said:


> I just bought some black scirocco/golf R ones from eBay for £28 including postage. That's 2 for less than the price of one from Audi. R32/S3/TTS/Golf R/Scirocco R/Cupra R all use the same Caliper name plates.


Thats a very good idea,well done


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Anyone know of it's ok to drive the car with these out?! Planning on giving mine a refurb this week.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't think so, they are also the securing springs for the pads


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Aye I abandoned that idea and did them in situ!


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I pulled mine off and re painted them. I then used new logos from eBay and lacquered over the top. I'm really pleased with the result and 6 months down the line they still look like new. Halfords spray cans are such good quality.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Good job Andy, that looks great. I went for the same approach, I got decals off eBay a few months ago but have only got round to tackling them now. Painted the calipers and plates the other night, will add the decals and lacquer this weekend hopefully.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Lyons said:


> Good job Andy, that looks great. I went for the same approach, I got decals off eBay a few months ago but have only got round to tackling them now. Painted the calipers and plates the other night, will add the decals and lacquer this weekend hopefully.


Good thing too is if they do suffer the odd chip you can simply touch them up if needed. I did my calipers in Hammerite Satin black which is really tough stuff and again seems to be really lasting well.

I did my back ones too.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They are also almost impossible to clip back in without scratching the callipers so probably a good idea!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbiepepper (Apr 4, 2017)

found this link, and going to have a go at making something for my 3.2
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/cheaper-alternative-to-b7-caliper-clips-diy.246507/


----------

